# black jack baby



## awoimini (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi everyone! So glad that Lil Beginnings is allowing us to use the miniature horse forum for our little donkeys. They are certainly very special animals.

We call then desert canaries. Where we lived before, the neighbors were too close and didn't appreciate it when they brayed. The donkies could see us in the kitchen window and would start to bray. And boy! Don't be late for chore time. They'll sure let you know.

We also raise miniature horses. We have 8 horses and two donkeys. If you'd like to see them, check out our website at www.rracres.com We've also listed our little black 5 month old for sale on the Lil Beginnings sale board. I don't think his photo came up. I have such trouble with that. Darn! But we'd be glad to email privately.

Speaking of chore time. I think it's time to go now. Love reading all the topics here on the forum. Keep up the good work.

R & R Acres

Miniature horses and donkeys

Boone, Iowa


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 12, 2004)

Hi,




Welcome from Wisconsin! You have some very nice horses and donkeys. Love the little fellow! Yes, we are very lucky to have this board for our donkeys. Corinne


----------



## bear (Mar 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. It is good to have you here. I guess I am lucky that our neighbors just love our little donkey. He does get "noisey" every once in a while though. Bear/Kay


----------



## shminifancier (Mar 13, 2004)

Welcome awoimini: This is one nice learning board we can bounce ideas from one to another and learn from each others ideas and mistakes, so one can learn lots of things for our "long eared" 4 legged friends.


----------

